# Ecclescraig House, St.Cyrus, Scotland, Feb 12



## spacepunk (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi folks, I've not been out exploring for ages due to health probs, but things are better these days, so it was back out on the hunt. Came across this after a heads up from Smellycat..Lovely on the outside, but not much to see on the inside..











Taking it easy.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2012)

what a beautiful building,great photos.


----------



## Smellycat (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad to have you back SP. Good photos. seemingly that sports car has been sitting there for years. looks like the gardens are still cared for


----------



## turner74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Great pics is the car in pic 4 a Jenson Interceptor or are my eyes bad


----------



## Smellycat (Feb 20, 2012)

turner74 said:


> Great pics is the car in pic 4 a Jenson Interceptor or are my eyes bad



yeah its defo a jenson. very nice


----------



## glass (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice, the outside looks in good condition

Wonder why would anyone leave a Jenson sat there, very strange


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 21, 2012)

Is chap still doing this place up had heard he also bought Westwood as well ? nice mate


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 21, 2012)

Judging by the insides, I would say he's abandoned any attempt at renovating. The gardens are still in good shape though.


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 21, 2012)

Another photo of the Jensen.


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 21, 2012)

Lo_oks like it use to be a lovely place - love the outer walls.


----------



## maximus (Feb 21, 2012)

Gorgeous building and the grounds are amazing!!

Glad your on the mend


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad you're on the mend. Never seen the painted lady before.


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, gonna go back for another look soon as I missed some photo opportunities, esp an old rocking horse that was hiding in the bushes.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2012)

I want the Jenson, beautiful car! part ex available!


----------



## wolfism (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice one man, glad to see you're out and about again.


----------



## King Al (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful building and car spacepunk, great find


----------



## scribble (Feb 26, 2012)

That's beautiful - like the castle of the Raven King! What's the little platform around the turret for? It looks like a witch's hat. Is it for roofing/tiling?


----------



## Stussy (Feb 26, 2012)

Haven't been there for a few years, such a nice place but unfortunately turned into a grain silo.

Is the red CRX still there??


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 2, 2012)

Need to do this at some point, especially seeing the Jenson!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 2, 2012)

It's like a Scottish version of Chateau Noisy in Belgium


----------



## bonniemcprice (Mar 3, 2012)

It's like a Disney castle! Wow!


----------



## Brian W (Mar 20, 2012)

Apparently this place is haunted by an old man waiting for his dead son to return


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 29, 2012)

scribble said:


> That's beautiful - like the castle of the Raven King! What's the little platform around the turret for? It looks like a witch's hat. Is it for roofing/tiling?



The turrets been retiled so I guess the workmen just left that platform there? Loads of timber just lying around, looks like they started to renivate then just gave up!


----------



## Castledown (Apr 4, 2012)

I believe the platform is a walking/viewing platform, and last I heard the owner is still intending to restore the house, albeit at a slow pace.


----------

